# Grapes



## Chewie2012 (Aug 4, 2012)

Last night before i went to bed i gave my hedgie a grape as a treat and today he was very grumpy (he is also quilling right now). Today i read that grapes might be toxic to hedgies so i've been panicking. I checked his water to see if he drank any of it and i don't think he drank very much but i did put vitamins in it (that the petstore said he should have every once in a while) but i thought it might be because he doesn't like the taste of the vitamins. I just want to be sure i don't need to take him to the vet. :shock: 

thanks


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Grapes can cause kidney failure, but its unlikely that one grape will do much damage, it takes time for it to happen. Just make sure to not give any more grapes to your hedgie. Hedgehogs don't need vitamins in their water if they're being fed a proper diet. I would toss the vitamins out and just give plain water to your hedgie.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Like nikki said, one grape will probably not kill him, but you're better safe than sorry - no more grapes in the future! 

She's also right on the vitamins, whatever vitamins the pet store recommended are bound to be unnecessary and even harmful. I would never recommend anyone take a pet store employee's advice over an experienced hedgie owner on here.  Adding the vitamins is probably only going to make him dehydrated from discouraging him from drinking.


----------



## Chewie2012 (Aug 4, 2012)

ok thanks guys, he only ate about half the grape too so i thought it should be okay after resaerching today but ya i will change his water now


----------

